# vest question



## doctordrew (Mar 13, 2008)

I was issued a second chance level 2 vest and I went to look at the panels and it has a tag that says when it was made (1995) and the threat level (2) etc and it also says "strike face, this should be facing away from body" but in the front and the back it was facing inward (so you can read the lables) should I turn them around or what? It makes more sence to me to have them that way but I did not design the vest either...

does it matter what side they are facing?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

1995?!?

You may wish to get new panels! The Kevlar and other materials in the ballistic panels tend to break down their atomic structure after awhile, there for making the vest less effective. General rule of thumb is to replace the panels at least 5-6 years after manufactures date to ensure best results.

I'm not saying a 1995 vest won't stop a bullet but I would be vary wary of it not.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

The service life of a Kevlar vest is 5 years, with an absolute life of 10 years. The vest you have is certainly better than nothing, but I would get a new one ASAP if at all possible.


----------



## doctordrew (Mar 13, 2008)

okay, thanks guys... I will look at some of the others they have there...theres a pile of about 10 vests at the station I will have to go through.. (I'm an auxillary) and look for the newest one..


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

doctordrew said:


> okay, thanks guys... I will look at some of the others they have there...theres a pile of about 10 vests at the station I will have to go through.. (I'm an auxillary) and look for the newest one..


Also, make sure the ballistic panels are made of Kevlar; Second Chance produced some vests several years ago made with a defective material called Zylon for the panels. Several police officers were shot after the bullets went through the degraded material.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

There's lots of good info on vests here. Your vest is probably not serviceable. If it's all you have, it's better than nothing, but you should do some reading first. Good luck.


----------



## dlfowler (Feb 21, 2007)

A ballistic vest is only good for about 5 years. That's probably why you found them piled in the station. It will be better than nothing. If you cannot get one issued, buy one yourself if you can afford it. It's good insurance.
The panels are labeled telling you which side should be worn against the body. I don't know why it has be worn a certain way, but if it is stated on the vest they must have a reason.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Things to not be cheap on
-boots
-firearm/holster/belt
-vest...even if you have to borrow the friggin money!


----------



## doctordrew (Mar 13, 2008)

I had CPR the other day so I walked into the office and looked at alllll the dates on alll the vests (1993-1996), at the bottom there was a bag that contained a NEVER BEEN USED 2006 vest hehehe... so I snagged it.:BNANA:

I have had NO time to look at it further but noticed it has a flexable "trauma plate" rather than a ceramic or steel (hard plate) 

my question is, generally speaking, should I wear my second chance k-30 trauma PLATE, or the flexable one thats in there..or both??:tellme:
the PLATE (K-30) will resist knives and rifle rounds, the flexable one im not so sure about.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

doctordrew said:


> I had CPR the other day so I walked into the office and looked at alllll the dates on alll the vests (1993-1996), at the bottom there was a bag that contained a NEVER BEEN USED 2006 vest hehehe... so I snagged it.:BNANA:
> 
> I have had NO time to look at it further but noticed it has a flexable "trauma plate" rather than a ceramic or steel (hard plate)
> 
> ...


I would swap it out for the plate.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

The problem with a steel trauma plate is that if you take a round in it, it will most likely ricochet off rather than be lodged in the material like it would with a soft plate (that is, if the round doesn't penetrate).

I was told that there have been instances of bullets ricocheting off a hard plate and going upwards into the head, which is why I wear two trauma plates in my vest - the soft plate towards the outside with the hard plate behind it closest to the vest.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

frank said:


> The problem with a steel trauma plate is that if you take a round in it, it will most likely ricochet off rather than be lodged in the material like it would with a soft plate (that is, if the round doesn't penetrate).
> 
> I was told that there have been instances of bullets ricocheting off a hard plate and going upwards into the head, which is why I wear two trauma plates in my vest - the soft plate towards the outside with the hard plate behind it closest to the vest.


Sounds like good advice. I might do that myself. Thanks Frank!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

frank said:


> I was told that there have been instances of bullets ricocheting off a hard plate and going upwards into the head,


Urban legend; there's never been a documented case of that happening.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Urban legend; there's never been a documented case of that happening.


I heard the same tale I never could confirm an actual case though.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I heard the same but still use it. A counter to it, if you are nervous about it and some actually come this way, is to bend the top part in a vice so there is an angle pointing away from your body. This of course most likely is not advised by the company as bending it would weaken the rated strength of it.


----------



## doctordrew (Mar 13, 2008)

thats a good idea, if you wear it under the soft one there would be little chance of a ricochet


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Crvtte65 said:


> I heard the same but still use it. A counter to it, if you are nervous about it and some actually come this way, is to bend the top part in a vice so there is an angle pointing away from your body. This of course most likely is not advised by the company as bending it would weaken the rated strength of it.


The Second Chance steel ballistic plates already have the bend in them, but I think you stand a better chance of being abducted by aliens at the Super Bowl than being hit by a ricochet from your own vest.


----------



## doctordrew (Mar 13, 2008)

my vest is an american body armor level II. Its actually a female vest : / .... but it fits me fine, I'd rather have a female 2006 vest that fits than a male 1995 vest....


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> The Second Chance steel ballistic plates already have the bend in them, but I think you stand a better chance of being abducted by aliens at the Super Bowl than being hit by a ricochet from your own vest.


----------

